# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  حول منشور تعديل قيمة الدية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*مدير الإعلام بالسلطة القضائية حافظ الطيب لـ(الصيحة) 





تعديل منشور الدية لم يتم جزافاً وليست لدينا (مطابخ سرية)ليس من المعقول أن تكون روح الإنسان أقل قيمة من أي مركبة عامةعقود التأمين هي عقود إذعان..مبدأ التأمين يقوم على توقع المخاطرشركات التأمين كانت جزءاً من الورش التي سبقت إصدار المنشورزيادة الدية لا تقتصر على شركات التأمين فقطحوار: هويدا حمزةعتب علينا مولانا رئيس القضاء بعض العبارات التي وردت في تحقيق نشرناه بالصيحة تحت عنوان (شركات التأمين .. مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد) وكان العنوان أول العبارات التي عاتبنا عليها مولانا باعتبار أن القضاء لا مصلحة يرجوها من زيادة قيمة الدية ويبدو أن لبساً قد حصل، فالمقصود بالعنوان هو شركات التأمين وليس القضاء إضافة لكلمة (تطبخ) التي وردت في التحقيق، انتهزنا فرصة جلوسنا مع المشرف على العلاقات العامة والمراسم والإعلام بالسلطة القضائية القاضي حافظ الطيب لتوضيح اللبس واختطفنا منه هذا الحوار لنناقش معه منشور زيادة الدية مبررات الزيادة والتأجيل خاصة وأن المنشور بعد صدوره لم يناقش إعلامياً مع القضائية .* 330 ألف جنيه للدية ألا ترى كما رأى معظم من تلقوا الخبر أن المبلغ كبير جدًا لدرجة عدم الاستطاعة؟- تعديل المنشور المتعلق بالدية تم بدراسة من مختصين وخبراء من قضاة المحكمة العليا، وشكلت له لجنة برئاسة نائب رئيس القضاء مولانا محجوب الأمين، ومنذ منتصف 2015 وحتى صدور المنشور، كانت هنالك اجتماعات وورش ووفود طافت على كل مناطق الإبل في السودان، حيث حدد القانون الجنائي لسنة 1991 بمائة من الإبل حسب التقسيمات الشرعية وهذه المائة من الإبل ليست صنفاً واحداً بل هي متعددة بها بنت اللبون والجذعة وبنت المخاض وابن اللبون وابن المخاض، وقد وجدت الوفود التي طافت مناطق وأسواق الإبل في غرب السودان في كردفان وفي شرق السودان، أن القيمة التي صدر بها المنشور هي أقل أسعار الإبل حسب التصنيفات الشرعية والتقسيمات، مع ذلك السلطة القضائية استفتت مجمع الفقه الإسلامي باعتباره المرجعية الدينية والشرعية للمسائل الفقهية، وإذا كانت المسألة يمكن ان تنقص أو تجزأ فكان ردهم أنه طالما المشرع نص على أنها مائة من الإبل تصبح ملزمة لأن النص القانوني ملزم للكافة ما لم يعدل النص القانوني بتشريع ويعدل القانون الجنائي، والمنشور الذي أصدره السيد رئيس القضاء أصدره وفقاً لسلطاته التي منحها له القانون، الذي أعطى رئيس القضاء سلطة تحديد مقدار المائة من الإبل بمنشورات من فترة لأخرى، ومنذ 2009 لم يتم تعديل في مقدار الدية حيث قدرت حينها بمبلغ 30 ألف جنيه و40 ألف جنيه للدية المغلظة، والآن المنشور حسب قيمة المائة من الإبل في حدها الأدنى هي ما صدر به منشور رئيس القضاء 330 ألف جنيه للدية و337 ألف جنيه للدية المغلظة.*ولكن يبدو أن المنشور الذي صدر بصورة مفاجئة لم يخضع لدراسة كافية؟-هذه المسائل عقدت لها ورش وشركات التأمين نفسها كانت جزءاً من هذه الورش، فالأمر لم يكن بصورة فجائية ولا يمكن للسلطة القضائية أن تصدر أمراً جزافاً، بل بعد تمحيص ودراسات والفتاوى القانونية والفتوى الشرعية الفقهية، ومن ثم صدر منشور رئيس القضاء .*ولكن شركات التأمين تخشى أن تغلق مكاتبها بسبب هذا المنشور خاصة وأن معطيات وقوع حوادث مميتة متوفرة والبعض توقع تخفيض الدية وليس إرجاء تنفيذها؟-معروف أن مبدأ التأمين يقوم على مبدأ توقع المخاطر أو خطر محتمل الوقوع قد يقع وقد لا يقع، وهنالك جهات كثيرة لديها دور في مسألة التأمين أو التعويض بذلك، هذا الحديث أنا أعتبره غير واقعي وجزافي أكثر من كونه حديثاً عملياً ومنطقياً، لأنه في النهاية الشركة تحدد أسعارها وأقساطها على الخطر المتوقع، فمسألة سوق التأمين لا تتوقف على مقدار الدية، ثم أنه لا يمكن أن تكون روح الإنسان أقل قيمة من أي وسيلة مواصلات أخرى، فالمولى عز وجل كرم الإنسان وحفظ النفس من الضرورات الخمس، وكان أولى أن توردي الآراء الإيجابية التي تحدثت عن زيادة الدية أيضاً فحتى ناس التأمين يدركون أن هذه المسألة تحد من تهور السائقين والتعامل خارج الإطار القانوني (الرخص)، بحيث يكون الشخص مؤهلاً لقيادة مركبة في الطريق العام، ثم إن الدية مرتبطة بالنفس البشرية وليس أولى من روح الإنسان حتى لا نظل نسمع في أحاديث استدرار العواطف.*ولكن هناك دراسة أعدها مولانا شرفي وهو قاضي محكمة عليا دعا فيها القضاة لمزاوجة العدل بالرحمة وتقسيط الدية وأنه يجوز فيها الاجتهاد وإخراجها بأي من الأصناف التي أوردها؟- ذكرت لك آنفاً أن السلطة القضائية محكومة بقانون يجب تطبيقه، القانون الجنائي السوداني لسنة 91 حدد قيمة الدية بمائة من الإبل، إذاً لا مجال للاجتهاد في وجود النص إلا أن يعدل النص القانوني بتشريع يستوعب كل المسائل والاختلافات الفقهية التي تم ذكرها والإشارة إليها يتم إيرادها أو أن المشرع لا يضيق واسعاً طالما أن المسألة يجوز فيها الاجتهاد، ومن ثم تحدد الدية بالصنف الأخف على المسلمين .*عتبتم علينا استخدام كلمة (طبخ) في التحقيق السابق، ولكن المنشور مكن الشركات من زيادة أسعارها، ثم عادت القضائية لتؤجل التنفيذ مما يوحي بأن المنشور (مطبوخ)؟- وجهة نظر القضائية المستندة على القانون والإجراءات المستندة كذلك على القانون، لا رئيس القضاء ولا القضائية لديهما جهة لتتفق معها وتطبخ لها منشوراً، المنشور يستند على وقائع ومسائل معاشة تستند على القانون، القضائية أقامت ورشاً على الملأ، ولجاناً تعمل بكل شفافية، السلطة القضائية تمثل الجهة المحايدة وتمثل الجهة المنفذة للقانون لإقامة العدل وسيادة حكم القانون بين الناس. وعندما تقولين إن المنشور طُبخ كأنما هنالك اتفاق على إصدار أمر بما يخالف القانون، نحن ليست لدينا مطابخ سرية أو أشياء نعملها تحت التربيزة، نفس اليوم الذي صدر فيه المنشور وزعناه على كل الجهات الإعلامية والوسائط وكل الجهات المختصة، وشركات التأمين بموجب المنشور والقوانين تعمل على توفيق أوضاعها على هذا الأساس. ودعيني أسألك: هل الأقساط التي تعمل بها شركات التأمين هي ذاتها التي تعمل بها سنة 2009؟ بالطبع لا، رغم أنه لم يصدر منشور للدية خلال هذه الفترة! قيمة السيارات ارتفعت فهل ثبتوا على أقساط التأمين القديمة؟ حتى قسط التأمين يضعونه كنسبة مئوية من ثمن السيارة (ما في شركة بتعمل ليها حاجة عشان تخسر فيها)، بل حتى عقود التأمين هي عقود إذعان لم يذهب أحد لشركات التأمين ويطالب بتعديل القسط ووثيقة التأمين يعطونك لها، وأنت كعميل تطلب إضافة خدمات إضافية مدفوعة القيمة.*لماذا أرجأتم التنفيذ إذن؟التأجيل التمسته شركات التأمين من رئيس القضاء لأن هناك وثائق صدرت وتترتب عليها مسائل إجرائية لمدة سنة، وتمت الاستجابة لأمرهم ومنحوا مهلة 8 شهور حتى الأول من يناير ليطبق المنشور لتوفق شركات التأمين أوضاعها الآن بما يتوافق مع مطلوبات الدية.والسلطة القضائية حسب السلطة الممنوحة لرئيس القضاء تمثل روح الله في الأرض وبالتالي تسعى لإقامة العدل بين الناس على حد سواء وليس لديها مصلحة في أن تطبخ قراراً لصالح جهة ما، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن تميل وتتفق مع شركات التأمين أو وزارة المالية على أساس أن تحقق كسباً لآخرين.* قلت إن الورش تعمل منذ 2015 في هذا المنشور ولكن شركات التأمين بدت وكأنها فوجئت به؟.أؤكد لكِ أن شركات التأمين وهيئة الرقابة على التأمين كانت جزءاً من تلك الاجتماعات، ومحاضر الاجتماعات تشهد على ذلك.*هل استفتيتم مجمع الفقه الإسلامي قبل التفكير في زيادة قيمة الدية؟نعم، استفتيناهم، وأقد أفتونا بناءً على أسعار الإبل الآن.*لماذا انتبهت السلطة القضائية فجأة لما يجب أن تكون عليه الدية؟كيف انتبهت فجأة؟يعني القتل قديم والحوادث قديمة؟المنشورات "قاعدة تطلع بس انتي الما منتبهة يا أستاذة"، آنفا ذكرت لكِ أن قانون الإجراءات الجنائية نص على أن المائة من الإبل يحددها رئيس القضاء بمنشور من فترة لأخرى والقانون الجنائي لسنة 1991 أساساً قائم على مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية حتى إن بعض الفقهاء كتبوا عليه القانون الجنائي الإسلامي السوداني لسنة 1991 فهذه مسائل موجودة والمنشورات تتواتر من فترة لأخرى حسب الظروف الاقتصادية.*منذ متى بدأت المنشورات في الصدور؟- مبكراً، حتى قبل صدور القانون وبدأت بألف جنيه (مليون سابقاً) ثم ارتفعت لـ3 آلاف جنيه، ثم قفزت من 3 آلاف لـ30 ألف جنيه، فلماذا لم يحتج الناس وقتها؟ فحسب الظروف الاقتصادية وما يسود في البلد ترتفع قيمة الدية، أنتم كصحفيين لو أردتم التحقق فاذهبوا واستقصوا عن أسعار الإبل الآن حسب التقسيمات المفصلة لقيمة الدية .*بررتم بأن سبب المنشور حفظ النفس البشرية والحد من تهور السائقين ...- مقاطعاً: اقرأي المنشور يا أستاذة المنشور به مذكرة تفسيرية تتحدث عن هذا، واستصحاب كل تلك المسائل والضرورات الخمس وحفظ النفس البشرية كلها منصوص عليها.*لمَ لا تدعني أكمل سؤالي؟- تفضلي*البعض يقول إن تهور السائقين لا يمكن الحد منه طالما أن شركات التأمين تدفع الدية كاملة، ومن ثم كان أجدى لو حمل القضاء السائق جزءاً من الدية؟-عندما تقول المحكمة السجن بما لا يجاوز الـ3 سنوات أو الغرامة 10 آلاف جنيه فهذه سلطة تقديرية تتحكم فيها ظروف الجريمة والظروف المخففة أو المشددة للعقوبة، هذه مساحة وضعها المشرع لأنه ليس كل الفعل واحد وليس كل النفس البشرية واحدة وليس كل الوقائع واحدة، هنالك جريمة يكون هناك شيء من القسوة في ارتكابها وهنالك جريمة تحدث بالصدفة، وهناك جريمة لأمر مفاجئ وهنالك جانٍ يرتكب جريمة لأول مرة فلا يمكن التعامل مع مثل المجرم صاحب السوابق، وعبارة (بما لا يجاوز) يعطي المحكمة فرصة لأن تحكم هذا الشخص من يوم لثلاث سنوات وتغرمه من جنيه لعشرة آلاف جنيه، لكن النص إذا قال: (السجن ثلاث سنوات والغرامة 10 آلاف جنيه فليس لدي مجال بالحكم عليه بأكثر أو أقل من ذلك طالما أنه أدين بهذه الجريمة، هذه هي السلطة التقديرية، المنشور حدد الدية بمبلغ 330 ألف جنيه والدية المغلظة بمبلغ 337 ألف جنيه، بعد ذلك تتحكم المسألة القانونية وهذه يفهمها القانونيون عندما يقع الحادث هل به نسبة مشاركة أم لا، مثلاً إذا ثبت أن السائق كان يقود بتهور أو تحت تأثير السكر وغيرها من الظروف التي تفهمها شركات التأمين والقانونيون، يحمل مرتكب الحادث أو حتى المتوفى نفسه إذا لم يتخذ الحيطة فعبر الشارع فصدمته سيارة أو مر في منطقة ليست منطقة عبور مشاة، وكان الأستوب يعطي إشارة لمرور السيارات فصدمته سيارة كل هذه فيها نسب مشاركة.*هل أشرتم لهذه النقاط في المنشور؟-هذا الأمر مطبق في المحاكم، فالسؤال من الذي ساهم في الفعل الذي شكل جريمة؟ وأؤكد لكِ أن به نسبة مساهمة قد تكون 50%، وقد يحمل النسبة الأكبر، وشركات التأمين تفهم هذا الأمر .* شركات التأمين تحمل العميل جزءاً من قيمة المطالبة كاستهلاك وتحمل حال وقوع حادث ولكن الدية تدفعها الشركات كاملة !- لا، هنالك تحمل، إذا كان الشخص تسبب في الحادث لأنه "سكران" مثلاً يسقط التأمين، في الوثيقة توجد شروط تتحدث عنها شركات التأمين كيف يكون التحمل والاستهلاك، يعني ناس التأمين، عندهم شروط موجودة في الوثيقة .*صدر منشور الزيادة، وزادت الشركات أسعارها وعندما أرجئ تنفيذ المنشور لم تُعِد الشركات لعملائها، الزيادات التي أخذتها منهم، بل زادت التأمين الإجباري 10 أضعاف؟- هذا الأمر تُسأل عنه شركات التأمين وهيئة الرقابة على التأمين ولا علاقة للقضائية به .*ولكنكم أنتم من أرجأ التنفيذ؟- جاء بناء على طلب اتحاد شركات التأمين نفسها، إذ لديها وثائق خاصة بإعادة التأمين لأنهم هم أيضاً مؤمنون لدى شركات عالمية، وهناك أقساط وتعاقدات وغيرها باعتبار أن لديهم تعاقدات وميزانياتهم ترفع منذ بداية العام وليُضمّن أمر الدية فيها، فهذه مسائل فنية تعرفها شركات التأمين .*ولكن هنالك احتجاج على التوقيت، فشركات التأمين تقول إنه كان الأصوب أن يرفع تنفيذ قرار زيادة الدية إلى شهر أبريل لأن أجل الوثيقة عام كامل فهنالك عجز 4 شهور ستتحمله شركات التأمين؟- هم جاءوا وطلبوا الإرجاء لمدة معينة والسلطة القضائية وافقت على طلبهم لأنهم ربطوها بميزانيات ووثائق ليوفقوا أوضاعهم على هذا الأساس.*كان يفترض أن تشترط القضائية على شركات التأمين أن تتم الزيادة مع تنفيذ المنشور؟هذا لا يخصنا نحن بل هيئة الرقابة على التأمين .*ولكنكم فتحتم لهم الطريق ليتلاعبوا بحقوق عملائهم؟في حدود سلطات رئيس القضاء صدر المنشور والسلطة لا تصدر بمعزل عن حياة الناس ولا الظروف المحيطة بهم.*هنالك مشككون في تنفيذ المنشور ولو بعد حين؟هذا حديث غير واقعي، لأن المنشور الذي صدر من رئيس القضاء قانوني والإرجاء تم عدالة، فالإرجاء ليس إلغاءً.*النقاش حول زيادة قيمة الدية حصر إعلامياً في حوادث المرور وشركات التأمين رغم أن هناك جرائم أخرى توجب دفع الدية؟- نعم، لو اطلعت على المادة 212 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية 1991 تجدين الدية يحددها رئيس القضاء بمنشورات من فترة لأخرى تحقيقاً لأغراض الشارع وتضييقاً على الجناة، الموضوع ليس شركات تأمين فقط، بل هناك قتل عمد وقتل شبه عمد والترتيب الثالث يخص شركات التأمين تجدين فيه القتل الخطأ والجراح الخطأ هنالك جراح فيها دية وجرائم المادة 139 كثيرة أحياناً شخص يحدث له أذى في حوادث المرور فيحصل على تعويض أكثر من الدية نفسها لأن الدية تتحدث عن الجراح الواقعة على الإنسان في أعضائه وهنالك العضو الفردي وهنالك العضو الزوجي مثلاً شخص فقد عينيه الاثنين إثر حادث أو ضرب فهو يستحق دية كاملة، وكذلك إذا فقد أذنيه الاثنين وإذا فقد لسانه كعضو فردي يستحق دية كاملة وإذا بترت يد واحدة أو قدم واحدة يستحق نصف الدية، وإذا شخص فقد عينه وأذنه ويده فهذه ثلاثة أعضاء ويستحق تعويضاً يساوي دية ونصف، فهذه مسألة شرعية وقانونية ومعروفة في القانون .*شركة التأمين الإسلامية اشترطت لدفع الدية بالقيمة الجديدة صيام شهرين متتابعين ما رأيكم؟-هذه مسألة شرعية فالشخص الذي يرتكب قتلاً خطأ مثلما هو الحال في كل حوادث المرور الشرع وليس شركات التأمين هو من يوجب عليه صيام شهرين متتالين.*هناك حديث عن خلل في قانون المرور تحدث عنه بعضهم وطالبوا بمعالجته قبل زيادة الدية؟- وزارة العدل هي التي تصدر القوانين والقضائية تقوم بالتنفيذ فقط وإذا لم يكن منشور رئيس القضاء قانونياً لتصدى له المحامون والقانونيون بالطعن الدستوري.*شركات التأمين قادرة على دفع الديات، ولكن إذا حصل قتل خارج إطار شركات التأمين فمن أين للجاني أن يدفع إذا لم يكن يملك؟-الدية أصلاً على العاقلة شرعاً والعاقلة هم الأهل والعشيرة وهم الذين يقومون بدفع الدية .*وإذا لم يكونوا يملكون؟"دي مسألة تانية" لا علاقة لنا بها.
*

----------

